# What does everyone eat for breakfast?



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Hi, i was wondering what the best thing to have for breakfast is if u are ibs-c. i have been eating porridge made with soy milk because it rarely causes pain, but i think it might be constipating me. I could get toast every morning, but it would be white bread and i am wondering if the refined carbohydrates would constipate me as well. I can't eat bran or high wheat bread. Any ideas? What does everyone on here eat for breakfast?


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

number One rule for me, i don't eat until i poop first. the gut can't do more than one thing at once (digest & eliminate, for example, at the same time) so....once that's out of the way i may or may not eat something. for me, what works well, is rice noodles with tofu and sesame oil and some Bragg's amino acids, perhaps with some chopped scallions or whatever. the rice noodles are instant, prepackaged, from Thai Foods and with NO msg or other additives. i find them at health food stores. another thing that is ok for me is soft scrambled eggs on spelt bread toast or rice crackers. but, in general, i don't eat breakfast, usually only a good lunch....often early, around eleven am. g-


----------



## essex (Apr 8, 2003)

I normally have very runny oatmeal with ground linseeds. I then add ground nuts or other seeds, sometimes some carob flour or vanilla essence for flavour. When I say runny I mean its more like a smoothie, so I drink it.I find this lines my stomach ready for the day.Unlike Ghitta I will have this whether I have had a BM or not. I understand what Ghitta is saying reagrding the body not doing 2 things at once, but I find if I do not go first thing then thats it I won't be going for the rest of the day (unfortunately). If I don't eat breakfast before 2 hours after being up I find I start to feel light-headed and quite ill, plus when I do eat I will instantly bloat so for me breakfast is the most important meal of the day and needs to be eaten asap really.


----------



## moesym (Jul 5, 2003)

I have generally found that eating a little of something, toast, oatmeal, fruit, cereal, whatever helps get things moving. Do not over-eat, that will worsen it, but eating stimulates the intestines to move and it has made my morning movements overall more producitve.


----------



## megsy33 (Feb 24, 2003)

Just a bowl of honey nut cheerios. It has a good amount of soluble fiber, not too much, not too little.


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Since eating carbs makes me bloat and feel worse I make an oatmeal type cereal out of Flax meal, peanut butter, and some soy powder. I add a pack of Splenda and it's yummy, low carb, and high fiber. I find the flax meal makes my tummy feel better, too.Laurie


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

it's true that sometimes a little something to eat can stimulate peristalsis hence if i'm blocked up i might eat a few stewed prunes or whatever. if i have a lot of carbs in the form of toast or whatever, it makes things worse for me. when i'm feeling plugged up, a little flax or olive oil chased by prune juice or stewed prunes can really help....g-


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Thanks for all of your suggestions.


----------



## sugarbaby (Jun 24, 2002)

Hello,My "breakfast" consists of a Big chocolate chip cookie and coffee. Not exactly "normal", but I love it!


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Fiber 1 Cereal, 1 bowl, maybe 2 or 3 times a wk.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I eat only after my zelnorm works which is usually anywhere from 1 - 2 hours after I take it upon getting out of bed. Then, I always eat organic oatmeal with cinnamon and a little honey. But, if I eat first, the I won't poop for the rest of the day.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I need to eat and drink something to get my bowels to move. Because I'm in the early stages of dealing with acid reflux, I don't eat anything spicy or fatty. What works best for me is some oatmeal (not the small packets that are expensive and sugary, but the regular, quick cooking kind. I microwave it for 1 1/2 min., then stir in some applesauce or black raspberry jam, a little sugar, and just enough low fat milk to make it the consistency I like. I used to throw in frozen blueberries before microwaving the oatmeal and it was delicious, but am not doing that until I'm over the worst of the reflux problem (blueberries are acidic). Anyway this really works for me. Sometimes I have other things, but that's my favorite.


----------



## 19317 (Apr 29, 2006)

I see some people will not eat breakfeast after their visit to the toilet. Isn't it the wrong order? I mean, when you eat breakfeast you tell your body to get ready to evacuate and you have a BM.For me, breakfast is really important. I always eat a meal of hot porridge of fiber-enriched oatmeal (not sure if that is translated correctly, I'm swedish) and it warms up my body and really gets me started and things moving.


----------



## 15626 (Sep 19, 2006)

I have IBS-C as well, and I have to eat breakfast in the morning to have a bm. Like essex, I find if I don't have a bm in the morning, i'm likely to be constipated throughout the day. used to eat oatmeal with raisins & honey, but am trying to go on a gluten-free diet at the mo, so i've had to give up oats. have been eating rice krispies with soya milk, but realised that they have barley in them. anyone any suggestions for a gluten & dairy free breakfast??


----------



## 23100 (Jun 26, 2006)

I also eat the fiber-enriched oatmeal porridge. It's really great. I vary what I have on between Prunes, lingonberry jam, mashed apples, blueberrys. Also a cup of coffe sometimes.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

coffee and yogurt - keeps me 'going'.


----------



## 16968 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hello, I am new to this site but have been suffering with IBS-C for over 10 years. I roll out of bed at 6AM and have breakfast before 7AM. This is either apples and cinniman instant oatmeal,(shoot me but I like the ease and the sweetness) or a bowl of Raisen Nut Bran. I also have one container of yougurt. I just starting taking Zelnorm (in my second week) and I am not getting up earlier to take the pill one hour before eating. In my house, I don't get the bathroom until my son is off to school at 7AM. If I am going to have a BM, and that is not going to be everyday, it is at that time. Everybody's system is different. This works for a busy working mom.


----------



## Smiler (Oct 30, 2006)

I have oatbran and dried fruit eg Sultanas which have been soaking in the fridge overnight in milk. I have it quite sloppy. Cook in the microwave for 2 minutes. With this I have two dessertspoons of linseeds which have also been soaking in the fridge, in cloudy apple juice. I mix this with a little warm water in the morning and drink it down.


----------



## 14077 (Nov 21, 2006)

My morning routine is to wake up and make a pot of coffee. Have a huge mug of coffee and take my thyroid pill (can't eat for an hour after the pill). Then I eat regular Quaker Oats cooked with half a handful of raisins. Pour 1% milk and sprinkle brown sugar on top and I'm all set. If I don't eat oatmeal for breakfast, the next day is a C day - like today. ugh.Oatmeal must contain whatever it is I need to keep things going. It's works like a miracle.Linda


----------

